# تقنية لحام (نظري )



## مهندس وعد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الملف عن اللحام وانواعه وباللغة العربية
*رابط تنزيل كتاب تقنية اللحام نظرى وعملى*


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (23 يناير 2009)

شكراً أخي وعد ..لكن كيف يتم التنزيل من موقع mega upload؟


----------



## جسر الأمل (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا..........


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (24 يناير 2009)

الموقع محجوب في السعودية .. 

اتمنى الرفع على موقع آخر


----------



## I love life (25 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور بس الموقع محجوب


----------



## ابوالنجا حسين (25 يناير 2009)

ياريت لو تقولنا طريقه اتنزيل من الموقع .شكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (18 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## mar00 (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ويارب دوم المعرفة والا هتمام بنا عمروعبد الحميد


----------



## mar00 (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا عمرو بستم الميكانيكى


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 مايو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## welding eng (3 يونيو 2013)

الموقع محجوب اخي الحبيب


----------



## الباش مهندس موسى (12 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ,,, بس كيف التنزيل 
الرابط مش شغال
:70:


----------



## adnan 7 (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووررررررررر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط
وإذا وجدت أى رابط أخر لا يعمل 
نرجو ترك رد فى الموضوع
وسيتم تعديله على الفور إن شاء الله
​


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يعطيك الف الف عافيه

موضوع رااائع

وجهود أروع

*


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 مايو 2014)

هذا هو الرد

الموقع لا يعمل


----------

